# Save boat storage in Caribbean



## magnusmurphy (Jul 7, 2000)

We're planning a Caribbean cruise this season for the duration of the cruising season, starting December from Florida. We have no fixed itinerary but we do know this: We need to find a place to safely store the boat by June.

We would appreciate opinions on:

Hurricane safe storage areas and fascilities (dry storage??)
Crime safe areas

Some friends who've spent a season in Venezuela highly recommend it as a destination, whereas others who have lived in Venezuela untill two years ago strongly recommended we give it a very wide berth because of crime and piracy, stating that they know many people there who are moving their boats away or are selling them, for this very reason.

Our current plan involves cruising the Bahamas and also the possibility of continuing down the 'thorny' path further East. Since we do want to take our time, I don't like the idea of rushing back to the States when June draws near leaving the question I posed above. Another option would be to cut South from Cuba to the Western Caribbean and consider the Rio Dulce.

We want to make the most of our seven months but not be unprepared and in the wrong place at the other end of the cruise.

We are a family with two teenage daughters and for obvious reasons my biggest nightmare involve piracy in some isolated anchorage.

Opinions appreciated.

M Murphy


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Friends of ours have "summered" their boat at Tyrell Bay, Carriacou with good success despite the "lost" hurricanes of the past few seasons.

It's far enough south for their insurers, and they have great confidence in the yard and its management.

As to crime, they tell of someone who left some gear on a wall in the yard - and returned the following season and it was still there! We have found Carricacou very laid back and the people wonderful.


----------



## Waymar83 (Jun 5, 2006)

You could also consider Chaguaramas in Trinidad. I know a few people who keep their boats there year-round. You can check them out here:

http://www.ttsailing.org/

http://www.ysatt.org/boatyard & marina guide.htm

Although I'm sure Carriacou is more beautiful....


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Magnus... I would avoid Venezuela at present. Most insurance companies are now requiring boats to be below 12 degrees lat for coverage during hurricane season. Thus if you have insurance and want to be covered for named storms you need to go to Trinidad and Chaguramas is the place in Trinidad where cruisers stay and get work done on boats. It is (unlike other ports in the country) pretty safe and there are several yards with security and protection for your boat. Here is a link to a full listing of Chag boatyards. http://www.boatersenterprise.com/whitepages/Boatyard & Marina Summary Chart.pdf

May I also suggest you read the latest issues of "the Boca" available here to get the latest news and see the local advertising about the marinas. A wealth of cruising info is available here:http://www.boatersenterprise.com/
**********

If INSURANCE coverage is not a concern to you, then a few other places are relatively safe for storage on the way down island.

BVI's...Tortola Nanny Cay has hurricane tie down system as does Virgin Gorda.

Grenada...south shore marinas have upgraded since Ivan and provided safe storage. Spice Island Marine or Grenada Marine would probably be the best out of water storage facilities and if in water storage is desired then would consider clarkes court bay marina.

I would not consider carriacou, as nice as it is, unless you were going to be aboard and able to take the boat into the mangroves on storm notice.

Another possibility is to sail to Curacao and do in water storage at one of the Marinas in Spanish Waters like seru boca: http://www.santabarbararesort.com/09.html


----------



## magnusmurphy (Jul 7, 2000)

Thanks everyone. I'll take a good look at all the suggestions. The best is that there are options.

Thanks again.

Magnus


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Magnus - I perhaps should have stressed that the storage I referred to in Carriacou is hauled out/strapped down/cross braced dry storage. Despite the several "too far south" hurricanes in recent years no boats toppled in the Tyrell Bay yard.


----------



## sailusvi (May 3, 2005)

looks good 
...marinas.com is very cool.

http://marinas.com/view/overview/652


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Great shot - the haulout yard is dead centre bottom of the picture in the link.


----------



## kmclarke (Aug 19, 2006)

Magnus,
Who do you have your ins through? Will they cover you for named storm damage if you have your boat in the hurricane zone? I am thinking of doing the same thing.


----------



## magnusmurphy (Jul 7, 2000)

hi kevin

I'm in the process of obtaining quotes from Dolphin insurance in Vancouver. i've always dealth with them and have found them very helpful and professional. The answer to your question is no. I don't think ANY insurer will pay for named storm damage after June 1 if you're not below 12 deg N. the quote I received so far is from Lloyds and it demands that the boat be South of 12 deg as of June 1. This effectively means Trinidad or Venezuela. It pecifically states that the Rio Dulce is a covered area for the duration of the hurricane season.

Just an interesting tidbit. My wife noticed today that Alberta Blue Cross has a travel advisory on Venezuela and basically that means that they will not pay any medical expenses if you're in Venezuela. These lists change often and who knows what will happen next year. However we are planning to get the extended medical insurance through them so that will be a factor. Don't forget that Medicare only cover you for a short period out of country (about 1 month I think). After that your're on your own until you're back in Canada, so the Blue Cross insurance is the way to go. You HAVE to buy it before you leave CAnada. The moment you're out of the country it's too late.

Magnus


----------



## kmclarke (Aug 19, 2006)

hi Magnus
thanks for the heads up the ins . My wife has received a quote from the royal Bank (RBC) I can get Melissa to send you the info if you would like, I think it is about 12 for 6 months ins unlimited coveradge no deductable excluding preexisting conditions. I also have an unable to work ins through RBC , if I get hurt not at work the ins will pay about 4200.00 after three months.

As far as the marinas go, I dug through some old issues of cruising mag May 07, There was an article about safe storage , If you would like I can scan and email it to you, but the three marinas that were mentioned in the article were;Bailey's boatyard www.catamaranmarina.com ,Grenada marine www.grenadamarine.com , Nanny cay marina and Hotel wwww.nannycay.com , Virgin Gorda marina wwwvgmarina.biz 
Hope that helps.


----------



## captainjay (Oct 11, 2007)

Here is a link to regional magazine that has a lot of good info about the Caribbean. The link to the boat buying article has several good pointers on Hurricane storage and Insurance.
Hope its helpfull.
Jay

w w w. allatsea.net/howtobuyaboat.html

PS. I also forgot the Compass Point Marina in Brenner Bay on St Thomas has dry hurricane storage as well.


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

Catamaran and Jolly Harbor on Antigua both have boat pits to lower the boat into the ground to reduce windage.


----------



## magnusmurphy (Jul 7, 2000)

Hi Kevin

Please send me the info on the ins! Much appreciated.
[email protected]

Thanks
Magnus


----------

